# What format of scorecard for 3D do you like?



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The accumlative total type like I made or the column type with 12, 10, 8, 5, or Gooseegg?

I would like to use what you like best, and tell me why you like one better than another.

Thanks,

Sage


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

I like the accumlative ones personally, with the other ones most people write the scores in the boxes anyway so theres no confusion. I've seen plenty of people (myself included) put a score in the wrong box, which is why I write the number in the box as opposed to just checking it. I'd put a 1st and 2nd half total though at the bottom, sometimes at local shoots I won't keep a running total I'll just add up the first half after the halfway point and the end of the course.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

i like what you made because i allways check the wrong box once or twice a shoot and it looks like a mess


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Personally, I like the column type mentioned. However, invariably you have people that no matter which type you use will not add them up til the end and forget to TOTAL the things, or that will make errors...

MOST clubs just correct the errors....which then make those that don't check things figure "what the heck" so they do LESS next time and are less careful.

More correctly, is that if the TOTAL isn't done...DQ...incomplete scorecard.

If not signed by the archer AND the scorekeeper(s)...DQ...incomplete.

If there is an error and the archer has already signed it...DQ....error on scorecard, and it doesn't matter if the correct score was higher or lower..DQ

If the rules are strictly enforced every single time without exception, people will quickly get the message. Either comply, or DQ.

Either of the two would work fine..excepting what I mention above.

field14


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Personally , I like the column type better . To me it is easier to total up at the end, just count how many tens , eights , fives you have and times each on by their respective numbers.


----------



## ODPS (Jan 22, 2003)

*ShootArchery.com*

It don't really matter a whole lot about which style you go with....
just make sure to print on there somewhere, the web-site where all your
results will be posted!!!!

*www.ShootArchery.com*

Good luck with your club Dave...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like the column type is getting the most votes. :wink: 

Thanks for your input guys. Sounds like I need another stab at it. I wonder if I could offer a choice of types, so everyone would be happy.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Another vote for columns.

It is easier for you to add the scores up quickly to verify prior to handing out awards, it is easier to add them up when you can just go by how many down or up you are, and it is easier to locate scoring mistakes if the 2 scorecards do not match.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm thinking about doing a column version with phantom scores in the box, so you are sure to check the correct box on the way down. A real light grey font in that column in every box.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

How does this one grab ya?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sagecreek , I like your last one except I would prefer the columns to run vertically instead of horizontally. I really like how you put the greyed out numbers in each of the boxes though. Would sure make it easier to be sure you are marking in the correct space. Good Job :shade:


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Sagecreek , I like your last one except I would prefer the columns to run vertically instead of horizontally. I really like how you put the greyed out numbers in each of the boxes though. Would sure make it easier to be sure you are marking in the correct space. Good Job :shade:



Yep that would be a great scorecard :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

How are these?

The first one is pretty close to what our club uses all the time and the second one is for our Fred Bear style shoots.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks Dusty Britches!

Now I got to start all over again.  

:thumbs_up


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

What I really like is a scorecard that has a column for how many points you are from perfect. For example you score a 10 and you write 0 in the column, you score an 8 and you write a -2 in the column, 5 is -5 and 0 is -10. 12s are +2. Then you add all those LITTLE numbers which are easier than the big ones to add and subtract it from the overall perfect score (30 targets are 300, 20 targets are 200 etc.) to get your score. This is much faster and probably less prone to math errors. I did not invent this way of scoring but learned it from my buddy Shane. He probably got it from someone who plays golf or something but it works great.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah, but for me, all those little numbers would be negative and then I'd get really disappointed. :mg:  I guess I'd rather see my score increasing with each shot, not decreasing.  

With our score cards, you can total the columns and / or keep a running score.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> How does this one grab ya?


It looks alot like a sporting clays sheet. I like it.


----------



## GeorgiaJAWS (Feb 11, 2004)

I think field14 just DQ'd himself. LMAO


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> How does this one grab ya?



Really like this one Sage, Maybe leave the column at the end blank for writing in the add ups.... I like how the card is layed out sideways, easier to find the shooters name on the score card for whoever is keeping score ( I always get stuck with it  ) when going thru multiple score callouts...


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I hate all score cards because my pin usually marks on all columns  

I would say column type because it's faster both writing and adding.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Does not really matter to me as long as they are thick enough to right on. I hate going to a shoot that gives photo copy paper as score cards :thumbs_do


----------



## frydaddy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Now thats a scorecard*



sagecreek said:


> How does this one grab ya?


That is a very good scorecard. Please email me a copy for my club. thank email address is [email protected] Thanks Gary Frye


----------



## GeorgiaJAWS (Feb 11, 2004)

*Superman scorecard*

Someone should invent a scorecard that can easily be marked in the rain and won't get soaked. Then you'd have something. :shade:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's the final,

I think>


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

frydaddy said:


> That is a very good scorecard. Please email me a copy for my club. thank email address is [email protected] Thanks Gary Frye



Hey Fry Daddy,

can you read an Excel file? That's what my score card is developed in.

Otherwise, you can save the pics from here. :wink:


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

I like the final layout, looks easy to use and should be hard to screw up... not that people won't screw it up but it looks to be the most user friendly.


----------



## Muddy Z (Jun 1, 2005)

I think you have a good final layout. I shot at Brazos this weekend and those were really good scorecards. Worked out well because we like to keep a running total and when the two scorekeepers make a mistake, you know immediately because your subtotals don't match. Also good for after the shoot you can tally up the number of 12's, 10's, etc for a quick double check of the total score.


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*File Sheet.*

Hey Sage,

Please attach the excel file to a post. That is one of the best cards I've seen and would like to have a copy for my backyard range. Great Job.

Ted


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

tedhunter said:


> Hey Sage,
> 
> Please attach the excel file to a post. That is one of the best cards I've seen and would like to have a copy for my backyard range. Great Job.
> 
> Ted



I'll try.

I have my printer set for a 4 X 6 index card, but I really print this on 3 X 5's.

Sorry,

no can do .... Invalid File Type

If you send me your e-mail address by PM, I can send it to you.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ted,

let me know if the file came through or not


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I like it. But make me a version that only has the twelve column. :teeth:


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*File transfer coomplete*

Sage,

Came through perfect! Thanks a bunch. Will beat a dirty piece of paper towell torn off the shop rack any time! Of course will make it a little easier to have a wager or two take place.... ;-)

Thanks again,

Ted


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Heard that!


----------



## beaugus (Jun 9, 2011)

Sage,
could you email me a file with your final card on it? 
[email protected]


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sent.


----------



## beaugus (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry sage but I did not receive the email could you try it again


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It's an Excel spread sheet. Your spam filter may have knocked it out. Can you check your spam folder?

What format can you use?


----------



## beaugus (Jun 9, 2011)

yep I checked spam and no email, I can use Excel but I just never recieved an email at all.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

beaugus said:


> yep I checked spam and no email, I can use Excel but I just never recieved an email at all.


will retry when I get home.


----------



## beaugus (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, and a copy of each of your three types of cards would be great


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> Here's the final,
> 
> I think>


homerun... i like this one...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Resent


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Score card looks good.....But....what about the 14 ring??? going to write 14 over the 12???


----------



## beaugus (Jun 9, 2011)

Got them, Thanks!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Sagecreek , I like your last one except I would prefer the columns to run vertically instead of horizontally. I really like how you put the greyed out numbers in each of the boxes though. Would sure make it easier to be sure you are marking in the correct space. Good Job :shade:


x2 like this one and run it vertically


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

i like the cards that a hole punch can be used on. it makes it easier when wet or damp and a punch never runs out of ink.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

muck said:


> i like the cards that a hole punch can be used on. it makes it easier when wet or damp and a punch never runs out of ink.


that sounds good unless you punch the wrong number :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Score card looks good.....But....what about the 14 ring??? going to write 14 over the 12???


We don't normally count the 14, but with us hosting the NC ASA Championship, I guess we will just have to write in the 14.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

muck said:


> i like the cards that a hole punch can be used on. it makes it easier when wet or damp and a punch never runs out of ink.


I just punch a hole with my field point on the back of the 3d target. No need for a pencil until you get to the end.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Sage can I get a copy of that in an email? I'd like the 20 and 30 target versions if you don't mind???

God Bless


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm currently out of town and it's on my home computer. Please remind me in a week or so.

Dave


----------

